# Patti's boat storage bottom buster summer special



## Patti's Boat Storage (Jun 18, 2013)

*PATTI'S BOAT STORAGE*
*BOTTOM BUSTER SUMMER SPECIAL*

*Don't let her Crusty Bottom Slow you down !! *
*Blast off those Barnacles @ Patti's Boat Storage*

*HAUL-OUT & LAUNCH : $200 :thumbup:*

**** Plus $10 per day (+tax) onsite storage ****
**** Special valid thru 8-31-13 for boats up to 40' ****
**** Call for special pricing on larger vessels ****

Patti's Boat Storage also offers:
● Crane Service ●
● Step/Unstep Mast ●
● Pressure Wash ● 
● Electricity, air compressor, & running water access available ●
● Bottom Jobs available by Independent Licensed and Insured Contractors ●

*Contact us @ 453-5969 :thumbsup:*

*(Offer becomes void if we enter into our "Hurricane Haul Out" mode)*


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

That's supposed to be a good deal?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

twodown said:


> That's supposed to be a good deal?


*Haul out and splash for $200 is an awesome price.*

*Bahia Mar Marina is $275, with $2.50 per foot for pressure washing*


----------



## Patti's Boat Storage (Jun 18, 2013)

twodown said:


> That's supposed to be a good deal?


Greetings ~~~~

Yes indeed we are confident that our Summer Special is a good deal :yes:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*It is a good deal*



Patti's Boat Storage said:


> Greetings ~~~~
> 
> Yes indeed we are confident that our Summer Special is a good deal :yes:


Good folks!
Fair price!
Friendly place!

Tom


----------

